# Mold or Eggs?



## incognito90 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello, I built a new tank for my fants after moving, it has been great for about a month, but yesterday I noticed millions of tiny white oval shaped objects covering any exposed soil.
I have added Photos below, if anyone has a guess as to what they might be or what to do I would be very grateful.
I don't know if its relevant but I have noticed this really cute guest snail a few times, could he be the culprit? 
Apologies for the picture quality, all I have is my iPhone, if needed I can get a friend to lend me a better camera.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Some kind of slime mold.
I'd remove that snail, before it becomes many snails. Some snails will only feed on detritus, but that looks like one that will feed on plants to me. I'd also move that last patch of moss off the substrate and add some leaf litter.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have to agree. I would also add springtails and isos.


----------



## incognito90 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback!
I have tons of springtails, I seeded springtails twice, and added a ton to the area when the mold appeared.
I will remove the snail friend  I have had explosions in fish tanks and don't want to deal with that again.
Is the slime mold a problem in terms of the frogs? or will it just slowly disapear as the ST eat it?


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

I had what I thought was a cute snail friend in my 75gal yellow sip viv. Now I have literally have hundreds. No joke I'm pullin out snails every time I look at my viv. Sucks to cause they are tearin up my plants. I'm on the verge of scraping the tank. Realy bummed cause its my favorite setup. Put a lot of time into it.


----------

